# Wild Pigs!



## Deepwoods14 (Jul 4, 2010)

Go to MIDNR and read everthing they have on Feral Swine. Then go US Feral Swine and look up Michigan. They have maps and statistics on how many and where Feral Swine have been both sighted and shot in Michigan !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

